# skill select subclass 189 - Partner skill qualification



## harshi001 (Aug 16, 2013)

hi All,

I have applied for the ACS skill assessment for migration under software engineer last June and i received the letter this week. I actually had 3 years and 11 months experience but with the new criteria they have considered the experience after March 2011. Hence i am lacking 5 marks. But my husband is also a software engineer with a IT degree as me and he has 3.5 years working experience. 
In that case, if he does the skill assessment and IELTS with scoring each module 6 points will i be able to get 5 more marks? 
Please advice.

Thanks in advance,
Harshi.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Harshi, 

read up on the requirements for partner points on the SkillSelect page. In order to claim these additional five points your partner must fulfill the requirements regarding 


> age (< 50)
> English language ability (IELTS 6+ in all bands)
> a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation *on the same Skilled Occupation List* used for your application.


If you are both "Software Engineers", your occupations are on the SOL. Just check if your husband's bachelor degree is closely related to the "Software Engineer" ANZSCO code as well. ACS requires 2 years of relevant work experience post-degree for closely related bachelor degrees, but 4 years for not closely related ones. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## kitchu84 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello,

Could anyone please clarify on the below on "Partner Skill Qualifications" for claiming 5 points;
1)age (< 50)
2)English language ability (IELTS 6+ in all bands)
3)a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your applicatio

Point 1 and 2 is self explanatory. But regarding point # 3 , does the partner has to be currently working/Employed . My spouse has around 8+ years of experience in IT and would qualify for the same Skilled Occupation list as that of mine. 
Would an ACS assessment letter alone would help or does she has to be working at the time of lodging 189 Visa. Do we have to provide any proofs related to partner's current employment while applying for 189 and claiming 5 points. 

thanks much !


----------



## ManuArora (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi 

Did you get any reply?


----------



## Stazim (Sep 16, 2016)

*Need help with Partner Skill Assessment*

Hello,

I have currently lodged an EOI with 60 points in Engineering Technologist. I know it will be really tough to get an invitation with this point. I want to do my partner's skill assessment. However, I need some help with that.

I want to do bachelor degree assessment of my partner through EA. But the problem is the university she did her bachelor degree, EA consider it as a level 2 university. So, her 4 years bachelor degree will be counted as a associate degree here in Australia. My question is, if she gets an outcome as a associate/diploma degree, will she get any points? Will I get any points from this?

This is kinda urgent. I am looking forward to your help.

Thanks


----------

